# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رسیدن از رتبه پنج رقمی به رتبه سه رقمی

## Special-Girl

سلام
رتبه کنکور امسال من ۱۸۵۰۵ و ترازم ۷۵۰۰ منطقه ۳ شد 
هیچ کس باورش نمیشد که این رتبه من باشه چون همه از من انتظار پزشکی داشتن 
ولی من اینو پذیرفتم که رتبه ای که اوردم حقم بود چون از آخرای بهمن دیگه نسبت به درس دلسرد شدم چون استرس بیش از حد خودم ، مقایسه خودم با بقیه ، مشکلات خانوادگی ، ترک آزمونهای قلمچی از دی ماه ، استفاده بیش از حد از فضای مجازی همه و همه دست به دست هم دادن که من رغبتی به ادامه دادن نداشته باشم .
بعد از امدن رتبه ها ، تصمیم گرفتم شروع کنم برای ۹۸ ولی خانوادم شرط گذاشتن که حتما انتخاب رشته کنم ،اگر چیزی نیاوردم انوقت اجازه دارم بمونم پشت کنکور . خلاصهبا این رتبه داغون انتخاب رشته کردم و  فقط ۳۵ تا کد رشته پرستاری و اتاق عمل دولتی شهرای اطرافم رو زدم و احتمالش به اندازه یه اپسیلونه که قبول شم .
باتوجه به سرنوشت مبهم کنکور ۹۸ ازنظر تاثیر معدل و ظرفیت اختصاصی به ما نظام قدیمها و وضعیت من ، اگر از مهر طبق برنامه کانون بخونم و با توجه به اینکه پایه درسی من متوسطه ، امکان اینکه رتبه ۵ رقمیم به ۳ رقمی تبدیل بشه هست ؟ 
من از کسی انتظار پیشگویی آیندم رو ندارم فقط میخوام ببینم کسی بوده که دارای شرایطی  مشابه من بوده باشه و سال دوم پیشرفت چشمگیری داشته باشه ؟

----------


## yasser0411

یه دوستی داشتم رتبه کنکور 96 اش 76 هزاربود توی 81 هزار نفر :Yahoo (20): 
امسال آورد 1200
شما تلاش کن نتیجه رو میبینی
رتبه ایشون 3 رقمی نبود اما پیشرفتش چشم گیره حتما

----------


## Mysterious

آره بابا من از ۶ رقمی دیدم ۳ رقمی شدن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.me

منم دقیقا عین شمام
درصدام
60
41
60
17
20
37
27
3
لعنت به فیزیک تراز 7500

----------


## Special-Girl

> منم دقیقا عین شمام
> درصدام
> 60
> 41
> 60
> 17
> 20
> 37
> 27
> ...


شما هم منطقه سه هستید ؟

----------


## Mr.me

> شما هم منطقه سه هستید ؟


اره

----------


## mina_77

عنوان تاپیک جوری بود
که اومدم داخل تبریک بگم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Special-Girl

> اره


موفق باشید

----------


## Special-Girl

:Yahoo (20): 


> عنوان تاپیک جوری بود
> که اومدم داخل تبریک بگم

----------


## mina_77

> 


ایشالله با همین عنوان

سری بعد تاپیک میزنی

و تبریک میگیم :34:

----------


## Mr.me

> موفق باشید


ممنون 
انتظار داشتم امسال زیر 3000 بیام ولی شلوغی جلسه و شرایط کنکور و.... باعث شد بعضی از درسام خراب بشه حالا نمیدونم واقعا چکار کنم

----------


## Mr.me

> موفق باشید


ممنون 
انتظار داشتم امسال زیر 3000 بیام ولی شلوغی جلسه و شرایط کنکور و.... باعث شد بعضی از درسام خراب بشه حالا نمیدونم واقعا چکار کنم

----------


## n3gin2000

> آره بابا من از ۶ رقمی دیدم ۳ رقمی شدن





> یه دوستی داشتم رتبه کنکور 96 اش 76 هزاربود توی 81 هزار نفر
> امسال آورد 1200
> شما تلاش کن نتیجه رو میبینی
> رتبه ایشون 3 رقمی نبود اما پیشرفتش چشم گیره حتما





> سلام
> رتبه کنکور امسال من ۱۸۵۰۵ و ترازم ۷۵۰۰ منطقه ۳ شد 
> درصدای کنکورم به ترتیب ۳۶ . ۷۸ . ۴۰ . ۵۳ . ۰ . ۲۲ . ۲۴ . ۲۰ . ۱۲ بودن
> هیچ کس باورش نمیشد که این رتبه من باشه چون همه از من انتظار پزشکی داشتن 
> ولی من اینو پذیرفتم که رتبه ای که اوردم حقم بود چون از آخرای بهمن دیگه نسبت به درس دلسرد شدم چون استرس بیش از حد خودم ، مقایسه خودم با بقیه ، مشکلات خانوادگی ، ترک آزمونهای قلمچی از دی ماه ، استفاده بیش از حد از فضای مجازی همه و همه دست به دست هم دادن که من رغبتی به ادامه دادن نداشته باشم .
> بعد از امدن رتبه ها ، تصمیم گرفتم شروع کنم برای ۹۸ ولی خانوادم شرط گذاشتن که حتما انتخاب رشته کنم ،اگر چیزی نیاوردم انوقت اجازه دارم بمونم پشت کنکور . خلاصهبا این رتبه داغون انتخاب رشته کردم و  فقط ۳۵ تا کد رشته پرستاری و اتاق عمل دولتی شهرای اطرافم رو زدم و احتمالش به اندازه یه اپسیلونه که قبول شم .
> باتوجه به سرنوشت مبهم کنکور ۹۸ ازنظر تاثیر معدل و ظرفیت اختصاصی به ما نظام قدیمها و وضعیت من ، اگر از مهر طبق برنامه کانون بخونم و با توجه به اینکه پایه درسی من متوسطه ، امکان اینکه رتبه ۵ رقمیم به ۳ رقمی تبدیل بشه هست ؟ 
> من از کسی انتظار پیشگویی آیندم رو ندارم فقط میخوام ببینم کسی بوده که دارای شرایطی  مشابه من بوده باشه و سال دوم پیشرفت چشمگیری داشته باشه ؟


وااااااااااااااقعاااااااا  ا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟از6رقمی رسیدندبه3رقمی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
استارترعزیزمطمئن باش اگه درست وپیوسته تلاش کنی موفق میشی قطعابه این پست هم سربزن سوالی هم بوددرخدمتم :Yahoo (11): دلنوشته های من در کنکور 97 (بخوانید تا رستگار شوید) - صفحه 2

----------


## Special-Girl

> ایشالله با همین عنوان
> 
> سری بعد تاپیک میزنی
> 
> و تبریک میگیم


ممنونم عزیزم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Special-Girl

> ممنون 
> انتظار داشتم امسال زیر 3000 بیام ولی شلوغی جلسه و شرایط کنکور و.... باعث شد بعضی از درسام خراب بشه حالا نمیدونم واقعا چکار کنم


 چه بد  :Yahoo (2): 
 اما ناراحت نباشیدانشاالله ۹۸ میترکونید

----------


## Special-Girl

> وااااااااااااااقعاااااااا  ا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟از6رقمی رسیدندبه3رقمی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> استارترعزیزمطمئن باش اگه درست وپیوسته تلاش کنی موفق میشی قطعابه این پست هم سربزن سوالی هم بوددرخدمتمدلنوشته های من در کنکور 97 (بخوانید تا رستگار شوید) - صفحه 2


خیلی ممنون

----------


## Elahe_

اينكه ميتونيد يا نه بستگي به تلاش خودتون داه ولي در جواب سوالتون كه گفتين همچين كسيو ديدين يا نه اره ديدم 
يكي از هم كلاسياي خودم رتبه سال اولش ١٦ هزار بود سال دوم ٦٠٠
يكي ديكه هم ميشناسم رتبه سال اولش ٦٠ هزار بود سال دوم ٣ هزار 
يكي هم تو سايت كانون بود ميگفت سال اول ٤٠ هزار شدم امسال ٤٠٠ اسم كاملشم گفت يادم نيست

----------


## javad12

> خیلی ممنون


ی جا نوشتین همه ازم انتظار رتبه خوبو داشتن..
اما شما چه انتظاری از خودت داری؟ این مهمه نه چیزه دیگه ای .. 
اگه واقعا میخوای موفق شی دنبال الگو نباش خودتو به الگو تبدیل کن..
موفق باشین..

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> موفق باشین..


سلام خوبی داداش
کنکور چطور بود؟

----------


## Serat

تلاشتو بکن مطمئنن باش میتونی
این کلیپم از دکتر الهه قمشه ای ببین یکم انرژی بگیری
https://www.aparat.com/v/hA7ex/%D8%A...7_%D8%A7%DB%8C

----------


## seven

> سلام
> رتبه کنکور امسال من ۱۸۵۰۵ و ترازم ۷۵۰۰ منطقه ۳ شد 
> درصدای کنکورم به ترتیب ۳۶ . ۷۸ . ۴۰ . ۵۳ . ۰ . ۲۲ . ۲۴ . ۲۰ . ۱۲ بودن
> هیچ کس باورش نمیشد که این رتبه من باشه چون همه از من انتظار پزشکی داشتن 
> ولی من اینو پذیرفتم که رتبه ای که اوردم حقم بود چون از آخرای بهمن دیگه نسبت به درس دلسرد شدم چون استرس بیش از حد خودم ، مقایسه خودم با بقیه ، مشکلات خانوادگی ، ترک آزمونهای قلمچی از دی ماه ، استفاده بیش از حد از فضای مجازی همه و همه دست به دست هم دادن که من رغبتی به ادامه دادن نداشته باشم .
> بعد از امدن رتبه ها ، تصمیم گرفتم شروع کنم برای ۹۸ ولی خانوادم شرط گذاشتن که حتما انتخاب رشته کنم ،اگر چیزی نیاوردم انوقت اجازه دارم بمونم پشت کنکور . خلاصهبا این رتبه داغون انتخاب رشته کردم و  فقط ۳۵ تا کد رشته پرستاری و اتاق عمل دولتی شهرای اطرافم رو زدم و احتمالش به اندازه یه اپسیلونه که قبول شم .
> باتوجه به سرنوشت مبهم کنکور ۹۸ ازنظر تاثیر معدل و ظرفیت اختصاصی به ما نظام قدیمها و وضعیت من ، اگر از مهر طبق برنامه کانون بخونم و با توجه به اینکه پایه درسی من متوسطه ، امکان اینکه رتبه ۵ رقمیم به ۳ رقمی تبدیل بشه هست ؟ 
> من از کسی انتظار پیشگویی آیندم رو ندارم فقط میخوام ببینم کسی بوده که دارای شرایطی  مشابه من بوده باشه و سال دوم پیشرفت چشمگیری داشته باشه ؟


سلام
توی سالی ک پیش رو دارید ممکنه خیلی اتفاقا بیوفته بهتر بشه یا بدتر خب قطعن اگ مشکلاتو رفع کنید و اشتباهات قبلی تکرار نکنید بهتر میشه هیییچ کس نمیتونه تضمین اینده کنه ممکنه هزارو یک اتفاق بیوفته ک یکیش همون سه رقمی شدنتون باشه تلاااااش کنید زیاد و با کیفیت درس بخونید مطمئن باشید میشع...خیلیارو دیدم از۵رقمی به سه رقمی رسیدن

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

سلام  به همگی عزیزان راستش این تاپیک شاید خیلی موضوع با ارزشی نباشه اما   صحبتم با اونایی که الان رتبه برتر شدن نیست بلکه صحبتم با اونایی هستش که   کنکور رو خراب کردن و فکر میکنند که رتبه خوب غیر قابل دسترس هست من باید   بگم من هم درست مثل شماها سال 95 که پیش دانشگاهی بودم اصلا خوب درس   نمیخوندم نا امید بودم رفتم َسر جلسه دیدم همه دارن جواب میدن من موندم   بیکار و همونجا شکسته شدم و با خودم عهد کردم  کنکور 96 نباید اینگونه باشه   خلاصه کنکور 95 تموم شد نتایجشم اومد شدم چهل هزار منطقه یک... و البته   بعدش نا امید شدم گفتم من بخونمم چیزی نمیشم این وضع ادامه داشت تا ابان   ماه،  که قرار شد برم خونه خاله ام و با پسر خاله ام درس بخونم و اتفاقا   نتیجه داد من کم کم از یک ادم تنبل تبدیل شدم به یک پسر درس خون و طوری شده   بود منی که روزی بزور سه ساعت درس میخوندم... حالا روزی ده ساعت کم  بود...   و بالاخره کنکور دادم و امسال رتبه ام 2963 ‌شد  و بعد تمام  خانواده و  دوستام و خودم شگفت زده شدیم... بله یک ادم میتونه حتی در عرض  هفت ماه هم  به جاهای بالا برسه فقط شرطش انتخاب راه درست و تلاش کردن هست  حالا شماهایی  که رتبتون خوب نشده نا امید نشید برید در مورد دی وی دی های  اموزشی تحقیق  کنید برای من خیلی بدرد خورد بیشتر موفقیتمو مدیون  اونام.........  خلاصه  تا وقت هست شروع کنید و مطمعن باشید اگر تلاش کنید  موفق میشوید


خوب بعضی دوستان کارنامه خواستن این کارنامه سال اول

اینم کارنامه  سال دوم

در ضمن باور کنید من خودم برای این رتبه کلی زحمت کشیدم نه تبلیغ ونوس   میکنم نه هیچی فقط گفتم این کمکم کرد وگرنه خودمم کلی زجر کشیدم بیدار   خوابی کشیدم تا اینو بدست اوردم.....

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام ...
تاپیک جالبی هست ، یعنی مثلا اگر من غریبه ، بیام بنویسم آره ، رتبه ات میشه سه رقمی؟ یا اگر بنویسم نه ، نمیشه سه رقمی؟ :Yahoo (1): 
سه رقمی که هیچ ، شما میتوانی تک رقمی بشی ! اما تلاش خیلی زیادی لازم داره ! منابع خوب نسبت به روحیه ات + برنامه ریزی مناسب نسبت به موقعیت و روحیه خودت = رتبه برتر
یک نصیحت هم میکنم ، خودت رو با خودت مقایسه کن نه با دیگران ، اگر کیکی رتبه شش رقمی آورد ،  سال بعد سه رقمی شد ، نخبه نبوده ، اگر نخبه بود همون سال اول شش رقمی نمیشد حداقل چهار رقمی میشد ، تلاش کرده و زحمت کشیده ، اگر هم کسی رو میبینی که رتبه اش شده 20هزار سال بعد میشه 10 هزار ، ایشون هم ضعیف نبوده ، کم تلاش کرده.
کنکور 98 از کنکور 97 سخت تر هست به دلیل محدودیت پذیرش نظام قدیم (خبر قطعی نیست ولی خب یه چیزایی پیک سنجش گفته) و تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی و برگزاری دو کنکور ، یعنی فشار بیشتر هست ، پس باید تلاشت هم بیشتر باشه !
فقط یک خواهش ، تورو خدا پزشکی رو از روی علاقه خالصانه انتخاب کنید نه پول و موقعیت ، اول پزشکی سخت هست و واضحه دوما با جان انسان سروکار داره شخص و این خیلی مسولیت داره!
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Special-Girl

> سلام  به همگی عزیزان راستش این تاپیک شاید خیلی موضوع با ارزشی نباشه اما   صحبتم با اونایی که الان رتبه برتر شدن نیست بلکه صحبتم با اونایی هستش که   کنکور رو خراب کردن و فکر میکنند که رتبه خوب غیر قابل دسترس هست من باید   بگم من هم درست مثل شماها سال 95 که پیش دانشگاهی بودم اصلا خوب درس   نمیخوندم نا امید بودم رفتم َسر جلسه دیدم همه دارن جواب میدن من موندم   بیکار و همونجا شکسته شدم و با خودم عهد کردم  کنکور 96 نباید اینگونه باشه   خلاصه کنکور 95 تموم شد نتایجشم اومد شدم چهل هزار منطقه یک... و البته   بعدش نا امید شدم گفتم من بخونمم چیزی نمیشم این وضع ادامه داشت تا ابان   ماه،  که قرار شد برم خونه خاله ام و با پسر خاله ام درس بخونم و اتفاقا   نتیجه داد من کم کم از یک ادم تنبل تبدیل شدم به یک پسر درس خون و طوری شده   بود منی که روزی بزور سه ساعت درس میخوندم... حالا روزی ده ساعت کم  بود...   و بالاخره کنکور دادم و امسال رتبه ام 2963 ‌شد  و بعد تمام  خانواده و  دوستام و خودم شگفت زده شدیم... بله یک ادم میتونه حتی در عرض  هفت ماه هم  به جاهای بالا برسه فقط شرطش انتخاب راه درست و تلاش کردن هست  حالا شماهایی  که رتبتون خوب نشده نا امید نشید برید در مورد دی وی دی های  اموزشی تحقیق  کنید برای من خیلی بدرد خورد بیشتر موفقیتمو مدیون  اونام.........  خلاصه  تا وقت هست شروع کنید و مطمعن باشید اگر تلاش کنید  موفق میشوید
> 
> 
> خوب بعضی دوستان کارنامه خواستن این کارنامه سال اول
> 
> اینم کارنامه  سال دوم
> 
> در ضمن باور کنید من خودم برای این رتبه کلی زحمت کشیدم نه تبلیغ ونوس   میکنم نه هیچی فقط گفتم این کمکم کرد وگرنه خودمم کلی زجر کشیدم بیدار   خوابی کشیدم تا اینو بدست اوردم.....


تبریک میگم بابت موفقیتتون

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*پست آقای امیر حسین بهرامی مقدم....از کاربرهای همین انجمن که بنده کپی کردمش

سه رقمی نیاوردن ولی واقعا پیشرفتشون شگفت انگیزه
 درصدای شما که خیلی عالیه 
ایشون اصلا درصدی نزدن تازه ایشون از آبان خوندن 
با توجه به درصدای شما و اینکه 2ماه هم بیشتر زمان دارید ،بدنید و مطمعن باشید که میتونید به راحتی سه رقمی بیارید و هر رشته ای که میخوایین قبول بشید.
*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> تبریک میگم بابت موفقیتتون


*مبارکه صاحبش*

----------


## Special-Girl

> *مبارکه صاحبش*


فکر کردم متن درباره خودتونه  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Special-Girl

> سلام ...
> تاپیک جالبی هست ، یعنی مثلا اگر من غریبه ، بیام بنویسم آره ، رتبه ات میشه سه رقمی؟ یا اگر بنویسم نه ، نمیشه سه رقمی؟
> سه رقمی که هیچ ، شما میتوانی تک رقمی بشی ! اما تلاش خیلی زیادی لازم داره ! منابع خوب نسبت به روحیه ات + برنامه ریزی مناسب نسبت به موقعیت و روحیه خودت = رتبه برتر
> یک نصیحت هم میکنم ، خودت رو با خودت مقایسه کن نه با دیگران ، اگر کیکی رتبه شش رقمی آورد ،  سال بعد سه رقمی شد ، نخبه نبوده ، اگر نخبه بود همون سال اول شش رقمی نمیشد حداقل چهار رقمی میشد ، تلاش کرده و زحمت کشیده ، اگر هم کسی رو میبینی که رتبه اش شده 20هزار سال بعد میشه 10 هزار ، ایشون هم ضعیف نبوده ، کم تلاش کرده.
> کنکور 98 از کنکور 97 سخت تر هست به دلیل محدودیت پذیرش نظام قدیم (خبر قطعی نیست ولی خب یه چیزایی پیک سنجش گفته) و تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی و برگزاری دو کنکور ، یعنی فشار بیشتر هست ، پس باید تلاشت هم بیشتر باشه !
> فقط یک خواهش ، تورو خدا پزشکی رو از روی علاقه خالصانه انتخاب کنید نه پول و موقعیت ، اول پزشکی سخت هست و واضحه دوما با جان انسان سروکار داره شخص و این خیلی مسولیت داره!
> موفق باشی


سلام دوست عزیز
من انتهای متن تاپیک نوشتم که منتظر این نیستم کسی بهم بگه میتونم موفق بشم یا نه فقط خواستم  ببینم کسایی بودن که مثل من کنکور اول رو خراب کرده باشن ولی سال دوم پیشرفت کرده باشن 
از توضیحات و راهنماییتون سپاسگزارم 
انشالله شما هم همیشه موفق باشید

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
> رتبه کنکور امسال من ۱۸۵۰۵ و ترازم ۷۵۰۰ منطقه ۳ شد 
> درصدای کنکورم به ترتیب ۳۶ . ۷۸ . ۴۰ . ۵۳ . ۰ . ۲۲ . ۲۴ . ۲۰ . ۱۲ بودن
> هیچ کس باورش نمیشد که این رتبه من باشه چون همه از من انتظار پزشکی داشتن 
> ولی من اینو پذیرفتم که رتبه ای که اوردم حقم بود چون از آخرای بهمن دیگه نسبت به درس دلسرد شدم چون استرس بیش از حد خودم ، مقایسه خودم با بقیه ، مشکلات خانوادگی ، ترک آزمونهای قلمچی از دی ماه ، استفاده بیش از حد از فضای مجازی همه و همه دست به دست هم دادن که من رغبتی به ادامه دادن نداشته باشم .
> بعد از امدن رتبه ها ، تصمیم گرفتم شروع کنم برای ۹۸ ولی خانوادم شرط گذاشتن که حتما انتخاب رشته کنم ،اگر چیزی نیاوردم انوقت اجازه دارم بمونم پشت کنکور . خلاصهبا این رتبه داغون انتخاب رشته کردم و  فقط ۳۵ تا کد رشته پرستاری و اتاق عمل دولتی شهرای اطرافم رو زدم و احتمالش به اندازه یه اپسیلونه که قبول شم .
> باتوجه به سرنوشت مبهم کنکور ۹۸ ازنظر تاثیر معدل و ظرفیت اختصاصی به ما نظام قدیمها و وضعیت من ، اگر از مهر طبق برنامه کانون بخونم و با توجه به اینکه پایه درسی من متوسطه ، امکان اینکه رتبه ۵ رقمیم به ۳ رقمی تبدیل بشه هست ؟ 
> من از کسی انتظار پیشگویی آیندم رو ندارم فقط میخوام ببینم کسی بوده که دارای شرایطی  مشابه من بوده باشه و سال دوم پیشرفت چشمگیری داشته باشه ؟


احتمال رتبه 2رقمی یا حتی تک رقمی هم هست.....در مورد تاثیر معدل احتمال زیاد مثبت میشه ولی اگرم قطعی موند میشه ترمیم معدل انجام داد....در مورد ظرفیت ها هیچ دلیلی نداره که ظرفیت جدا در نظر بگیرن اگرم بگیرن مطمعنن عادلانه خواهد بود.

خیلی ها هستن که سال دوم قبول میشن...مثالش هم خیلی زیاد که مطمعنا در شهر خودتون هم می تونید پیدا کنید

----------


## Mr.me

> چه بد 
>  اما ناراحت نباشیدانشاالله ۹۸ میترکونید


متشکر

----------


## javad12

> سلام خوبی داداش
> کنکور چطور بود؟


سلام ممنون
خوب بود، شکر.. 
امیدوارم تو ام از کنکورت راضی باشی..

----------


## رضا جان

والا کار نشد نداره که
کلی هستند که سال اول خراب کردن سال دوم سه رقمی یا حتی دو رقمی شدن فقط پشتکار پشتکار پشتکار

----------

